# اقتراحات



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

لماذا لاتركبون إضافة الأعضاء الذين تواجدوا اليوم؟



لماذا لاتركبون إضافة الإحصائية الشهير (أخر 5 أعضاء مسجلين أكثر 5 أعضاء مشاركة أخر 5 مواضيع)

وشكراً


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2005)

تصدق فكره حلوه


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*تقريبا مش تتوافق مع نظام الv.b 

دي تقريبا في ال forum 

وطبعا الادمن دودي هوه اللي ممكن يفسر النقطة دي افضل مني *


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

لدى المنتدى افكار ومنهجيه وقواعد
خاصة بالمنتدى
فنحن نرحب بكل عضو على حدا
اذا ماعندك مانع


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

ممكن تركيب الهاك... لكن ايش الفئدة منه؟؟؟

يعني احنا منتدى مسيحي يهدف الى الحوار البناء ما فائدة الاحصائيات و الهاكات الزيادة؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ممكن تركيب الهاك... لكن ايش الفئدة منه؟؟؟
> 
> يعني احنا منتدى مسيحي يهدف الى الحوار البناء ما فائدة الاحصائيات و الهاكات الزيادة؟؟؟


100%
انا معك


----------

